# Echec de connexion à time capsule



## city38 (3 Octobre 2008)

Le ciel était serein, tout baignait, mais le mâlin rodait...
La TC qui me sert de sauvegarde pour mon Imac refuse d'obtempérer : impossible de me connecter, me dit-elle. Pourtant la connexion airport marche bien ne me refusant aucun accès. Si j'interroge le finder, il trouve une image disque mais, elle aussi refuse de monter. Time machine pédale dans la semoule n'arrivant pas à se connecter : "connexion en cours..." interminable.
Bref, je suis le plus malheureux des switchers.
A vot'bon coeur, Msieurs dames !


----------



## lucas001 (14 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai egalement le même pb : tout a l'air de bien fonctionné : le reseau wi-fi, l'acces par finder au dossiers mais la preparation de la copie de sauvegarde ne s'acheve jamais et impossible de rentrer dans Time Machine pour voir les copies de sauvegarde.
Quand je clique vie la finder sur le fichier de sauvegarde, un message d'erreur mentionne "ressources temporairement indisponible" !
Help please !


----------

